# HUMANE SOCIETY COMMERCIALS



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 15, 2012)

*Those huimane society commercials are killing me! We now trun the channel until they pass, they are so sad! I think the way they are playing on peoples emotions to donate is rough.

Do you approve or disapprove of there tactics for seeking revenue/donations?*


----------



## dmmj (Jul 15, 2012)

I disapprove for several reasons, one is they are trying to guilt you into helping, another is they don't rescue a lot of animals they put a lot of them down. I don't mind helping out but don't be so quick to put them down.


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2012)

I totally approve. Do anything you can to get help for the animals. They are very sad. I usually can't watch, brings tears to my eyes. I have a giant heart for animals, but they can't speak for themselves. Some people need to see the cold hard truth. So I say do whatever it takes. They my money along with some other animal rescues, locally and not. That is all I will donate to is animal groups.


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

Greg, we change the channels here as well, my son actually use to leave the room because it would make him tear up. I also am not a fan of the shock value advertising...never have been. I mean after all if all it took to make people change their ways was the sad sad shock commercials then we would not have starving children in the world, we would not have abused children (we would have laws that actually extinguished those type of broken humans the first time they imposed their illness on the meek) ...see there are just messed up broken humans that it makes no difference to what so ever....if it does not happen in their house it does not matter....and then there are the sick ones that do the actual evil with their own hands....

I believe that it is important to support organizations that do all they can in the battle of different evils....but I do not want to see the commercials because I am a person that it sickens and I am a person that it offends by forcing me to see something that I personally fight against and do not want to have crammed down my throat....

So, no I suppose I do not approve of this type of method....also, if you take any animal and take a pic of it while it is sitting looking right at you....then add to the pic the saddest song in the world you would have a commercial right there.....and don't even get me started on the stop smoking commercials with actors playing the dying smoker (because we know they lived completely pure lives and the only reason they ever could be sick is solely to smoking...jeeeez, there I went)


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2012)

I think they are terrible. To be honest, the shelters is just as quick to put them down as actually help them. I work with a private rescue and these big name shelters are SO hard to work with. They really make it hard for us to rescue the dogs, won't pay for anything (spay/neuter, transport, etc.) and a lot of times make US pay for pull fees. They try guilt tripping us, too, saying things like "if you don't pay the $50 to get this dog pulled from our shelter, we are going to have her PTS". 

The Humane Society of the United States is also very close to PETA, and PETA is a terrible organization, no ifs ands or buts. 

Very little of the money they make off of those donations actually go the animals. They go to marketing.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 15, 2012)

I guess this is one of those times I should be glad I don't have a TV, huh?


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I think they are terrible. To be honest, the shelters is just as quick to put them down as actually help them. I work with a private rescue and these big name shelters are SO hard to work with. They really make it hard for us to rescue the dogs, won't pay for anything (spay/neuter, transport, etc.) and a lot of times make US pay for pull fees. They try guilt tripping us, too, saying things like "if you don't pay the $50 to get this dog pulled from our shelter, we are going to have her PTS".
> 
> The Humane Society of the United States is also very close to PETA, and PETA is a terrible organization, no ifs ands or buts.
> 
> Very little of the money they make off of those donations actually go the animals. They go to marketing.



That is true in every organization, well 99% of them. The majority of the money never goes where it is suppose to. But look where the animals would be if it weren't for these organizations. In Chicago, we have a lot of no kill shelters, very good ones and other cities and states are slowly catching on. If they all would catch up with the times, maybe those commercials would 't be needed.


----------



## Edna (Jul 15, 2012)

I disapprove. I object to the Humane Society, PETA, resuces, anybody telling what my moral obligations are. None of them are a moral authority, and their attempts to elevate themselves to that position irk me. Majorly. I used to give a lot to rescues and spay-neuter efforts, but then the rescues in this town went WAY too far. I now volunteer for and donate to programs that benefit children, homeless PEOPLE, disabled and elderly PEOPLE, and PEOPLE in impossible third world situations. I have an especially soft spot in my heart for young adults who for whatever reason don't have the family network that my own children enjoy.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2012)

wellington said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are terrible. To be honest, the shelters is just as quick to put them down as actually help them. I work with a private rescue and these big name shelters are SO hard to work with. They really make it hard for us to rescue the dogs, won't pay for anything (spay/neuter, transport, etc.) and a lot of times make US pay for pull fees. They try guilt tripping us, too, saying things like "if you don't pay the $50 to get this dog pulled from our shelter, we are going to have her PTS".
> ...



I would feel much better giving my money to a local shelter or rescue than HSUS. HSUS seriously put out an article COMPLAINING about the fact that private shelters were pushing for donations which lowered the amount of donations HSUS was getting. HSUS doesn't even take in animals. All they do is make laws (like BSL laws) and occasionally fund animal shelters. 

If you donate money to a local shelter or rescue, the money does go directly to the dogs and cats. At my rescue, all of our money goes to spays/neuters and frontline 

HSUS tries to get local rescues shut down all the time. Why? Because those particular rescues refused to sign with them. We are one of these rescues and they are CONSTANTLY sending reps and will do whatever they can to shut us down.

HSUS is honestly one of the most corrupt organizations I can think of. Their commercials actually really anger me because of how terrible I know them to be after fostering and becoming the intake coordinator of a private rescue.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I guess this is one of those times I should be glad I don't have a TV, huh?



Probably, less distractions to tak away from this and taking care of animals  lol



futureleopardtortoise said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > futureleopardtortoise said:
> ...



I don't know if this is just here in Nebraska, or nationwide, etc. But, you have to buy a "breeding" License from the Nebraska Humaine Society in order to breed dogs and cats, and i personally don't see a point, but that is just me.


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

> we have a lot of no kill shelters,



There are an array of them here too....however, they are few and far between and usually are supported by private members and private donations that are collected by folks and word of mouth....

The bad part is that in so many parts of the world animals are considered disposable...they are disregarded and alot of times even worse....

I believe that unfortunately this will not change in entirety...as long as an animal is seen as a tool to guilt people into handing over money....the issue will continue. I am a woman of hope and faith...and on the other side of that coin I am also a woman that has seen some horrific things done to the weak by evil people, this is the group of people that should be the disposable group.....

These are some of the reasons that I do not support this type of shock value advertising....there are actually people out in this world that find humor in those commercials...disgusting pieces of "work"..

We all have to do what we find helpful in fighting for a cause that matters to us and do it in the way we find most effective...and alot of folks support this type of method....and to them I say, more power to you--keep up the good fight....every person in their life should have the moments they will stand up for something and fight....so for those that approve of these commercials, awesome....I just don't and that is alright as well...you know?


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> I don't know if this is just here in Nebraska, or nationwide, etc. But, you have to buy a "breeding" License from the Nebraska Humaine Society in order to breed dogs and cats, and i personally don't see a point, but that is just me.



Hmm, I've actually never heard of the breeding license and I have several friends who breed working dogs. They don't live in Omaha city limits, though, so it may just be an Omaha thing.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 15, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this is just here in Nebraska, or nationwide, etc. But, you have to buy a "breeding" License from the Nebraska Humaine Society in order to breed dogs and cats, and i personally don't see a point, but that is just me.
> ...



Yup, i'm in the city limits, lol, but a suburb, omaha is actually like a 45 min drive from me


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan D said:
> ...



Cool. I'm in Bellevue, so I don't live in city limits but live about 5 minutes away from downtown


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 15, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > futureleopardtortoise said:
> ...



I'm in Millard, 15 min from downtown, depending on traffic


----------



## wellington (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm all for a breeders license, a hefty yearly one with strict standards. That and similar has actually been discussed on here before. Get rid of the backyard breeder and the careless breeders and maybe we wouldn't have to have shelters to begin with. I am all about the animals. Not what I want, don't like or can stand to watch.I have choices, animals don't. HSUS and the like might not do what alot of people like. But if it weren't for many of them, a lot of animal hunting laws, etc would still be in place, and the the endangered list would continue to grow. Some are about the laws to protect our animals, domestic and wild some are for taking care of the animals and finding homes. I am thankful for all of them for the sake of the animals.


----------



## oscar (Jul 15, 2012)

I do know how terrible some animals are treated but to gross me out with there commercials and then try to get a donation for there cause just does not work for me, they must think that your can get more bees with vinegar than honey with there approach.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 15, 2012)

They try and guilt you but I am immune to guilt when the commercial comes on I call them, and when they ask how much I to want to donate I tell them nothing and hang up.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 15, 2012)

oscar said:


> *they must think that your can get more bees with vinegar than honey with there approach.*



** Imagine the cost of all of those commercials!*


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2012)

dmmj said:


> They try and guilt you but I am immune to guilt when the commercial comes on I call them, and when they ask how much I to want to donate I tell them nothing and hang up.



Ohh, I want to try that.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 15, 2012)

Sometimes the truth isn't pretty...


----------



## ascott (Jul 15, 2012)

> Some are about the laws to protect our animals, domestic and wild some are for taking care of the animals and finding homes. I am thankful for all of them for the sake of the animals.






> Sometimes the truth isn't pretty...



Ditto


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 15, 2012)

I am all for the truth, but HSUS is in league with PETA. Their ultimate goal is to someday not have any domesticated animals at all, including ones that are well cared for. Living in an agricultural state, I am well aware of how terrible they have been to farmers who have even taken steps to better the lives of their livestock, and how rude they can be to shelters and rescues that don't stand behind them. 

I am also all for donating to animal organizations, but I would rather donate my money to an organization that is ACTUALLY about saving animals, as opposed to the people making those commercials, who really just want your money so that they can shut down the organizations that are doing the actual work. If you really want to help animals, donate to a local shelter. Even better: volunteer or foster. No money in the world can replace a good foster home.


----------



## Laura (Jul 15, 2012)

truth isnt nice.. reality sucks.. No Kill shelters have freezers too... 
Be very careful where you send your money to. its best to keep it local. Even Non Profits have very high paid CEO's
viciousc ircle


----------



## Tom (Jul 16, 2012)

I've said it before, and I'll say 1000 times more: Animal rights groups are NOT our friends.

If you want to donate money, look for an "Animal Welfare" group. These are the people who are actually HELPING animals and not trying to push a political agenda or get you banned from having pets of any kind...


----------



## ascott (Jul 16, 2012)

Apology Greg, I believe I went off subject here....so I am going to bring it back around.....I do not approve of the Humane Society Commercials.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 16, 2012)

Laura said:


> truth isnt nice.. reality sucks.. No Kill shelters have freezers too...
> Be very careful where you send your money to. its best to keep it local. Even Non Profits have very high paid CEO's
> viciousc ircle



not to mention that "no kill" just means they don't have the ability to do euthanasia. Doesn't mean they don't ship unadoptable dogs and cats to a shelter that does. I am on a rescue list and the no kill shelter in the area did a BIG no no once, posting to the entire rescue list that they had a couple of old, unadoptable cats that needed to be transported to the closest low kill (but not no-kill) shelter since they couldn't "handle them" anymore. They also basically said in the email that the cats were going to need to be PTS.

Makes me sad that organizations we put so much faith in can be so cruel and deceiving.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 16, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I guess this is one of those times I should be glad I don't have a TV, huh?



You and me both! 



wellington said:


> I'm all for a breeders license, a hefty yearly one with strict standards. That and similar has actually been discussed on here before. Get rid of the backyard breeder and the careless breeders and maybe we wouldn't have to have shelters to begin with.



Philosophically, I kinda agree with this. But in a real-world application, I do not. The same thing would happen as would if they start (or rather, continue to) banning and regulation people's ability to keep and breed reptiles. It will just create an underground market.

They can pass some law require breeding licenses...but only a select few will choose to abide by it. The people who, probably are the ones the law are targeting the most, will not, and will just breed and sell their dogs anyway. And just like dumb reptile laws, who's gonna enforce this stuff? There's not enough animal control officers around to enforce the existing laws. More restrictive laws will only hamper those who really already doing good.



> HSUS and the like might not do what alot of people like. But if it weren't for many of them, a lot of animal hunting laws, etc would still be in place, and the the endangered list would continue to grow.



Actually, in most states, hunting regulations are more conducive to preserving native fauna and ecosystems than any self-righteous animal rights group ever has done. Without hunting laws, people would kill and hunt indiscriminately anywhere they choose and many species would be extinct. Without state-level Fish & Game and DCNR, many state-endemic wildlife would have been hunted out long ago.

Please cite ONE example of a species of animal that PETA or H$U$ directly helped save and keep off the Endangered List. These groups care nothing about the environment, and they care nothing about animals. If they did, why does PETA kill 95% of the animals they rescue?

When you donate to HSUS, you are not saving animals' lives. You are paying for the ceo Wayne Pacelle to sit on his butt all day and blog about how much he thinks no one in America is worthy of keeping exotic animals (especially reptiles, BTW). Your charitable donation helps put gas in his car so he can drive around and be in these deceptive commercials, and allows the gullible masses believe they are donating to their local humane societies because of the similar name. You are basically funding the enemy. Thank you very much.

If you really want to help, donate to your LOCAL animal shelters, or better yet, help volunteer at them and even foster some animals in your own home to help. DO NOT donate to H$U$ or PETA.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Jul 16, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> I think they are terrible. To be honest, the shelters is just as quick to put them down as actually help them. I work with a private rescue and these big name shelters are SO hard to work with. They really make it hard for us to rescue the dogs, won't pay for anything (spay/neuter, transport, etc.) and a lot of times make US pay for pull fees. They try guilt tripping us, too, saying things like "if you don't pay the $50 to get this dog pulled from our shelter, we are going to have her PTS".
> 
> The Humane Society of the United States is also very close to PETA, and PETA is a terrible organization, no ifs ands or buts.
> 
> Very little of the money they make off of those donations actually go the animals. They go to marketing.



This is my problem. Someone told me they give tiny amounts of money to shelters just so they can claim they help animals.

If you want to help the animals, forget the shirt, jacket and totebag. Give the $50 to a no-kill local shelter. If you volunteer, it could help these animals out a lot more.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 16, 2012)

I think the commercials are good for awareness. I personally don't donate to that charity but I sometimes think people need to see the inhumanity in the world so they can wake up and take action. 
I hate the commercials too. They bring tears to my eyes but they are effective. People should be sad. I can guarantee you that today in Detroit (city I am in right now) there are countless animals chained up outside with no water in the heat. There are animals being abused for fun or sport, and there are animals being neglected. Until we make it absolutely unacceptable for people to do those things, we need to continue to make people aware so they report it. 
I feel the same way about the advertising for children's charity's as well. 
It hurts and sucks to see it, but blocking out the horror doesn't make the horror go away.


----------



## wellington (Jul 16, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I think the commercials are good for awareness. I personally don't donate to that charity but I sometimes think people need to see the inhumanity in the world so they can wake up and take action.
> I hate the commercials too. They bring tears to my eyes but they are effective. People should be sad. I can guarantee you that today in Detroit (city I am in right now) there are countless animals chained up outside with no water in the heat. There are animals being abused for fun or sport, and there are animals being neglected. Until we make it absolutely unacceptable for people to do those things, we need to continue to make people aware so they report it.
> I feel the same way about the advertising for children's charity's as well.
> It hurts and sucks to see it, but blocking out the horror doesn't make the horror go away.



Exactly!


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 16, 2012)

wellington said:


> Kerryann said:
> 
> 
> > I think the commercials are good for awareness. I personally don't donate to that charity but I sometimes think people need to see the inhumanity in the world so they can wake up and take action.
> ...



I don't see it as any different than scammers trying to take advantage of of a crisis or a disaster. Like for flood victims, or the Haiti earthquake back in 2010, there were con-artists popping up posing as non-profit groups trying to raise money to help those causes, but they were really just scams; not only did they NOT do anything to help those causes, they were essentially taking money/focus away from the LEGIT organizations that were helping.

That is HSUS and PETA are: just big, multi-million dollar scams that play on the emotions of guillible sheeple and the big kicker is that they get to do it tax-free! That's what they do: they play these emotional, heart-string-tugging commercials with sad puppy dogs withering away in shelters that make you want to open up your checkbook and immediately mail them a donation to help out. And that's the con: they get your money, not your local shelter that actually does all the work and could actually need it, and worst of all, no animals' lives are being saved.


----------



## CLMoss (Jul 16, 2012)

I do believe that these commercial are rough (and way too long); however, it is a reality. I donate to a local shelter/rescue that pulls pets from high-kill shelters, rehabilitates and vets all of his animals before he re-homes for a small donation. He, Sean, is very active in the NYC area, and is working on a second location. So I believe that he is true to the cause. 

What I really dislike are the more subliminal commercials that work on guilt or sexuality, which are the rest of the commercials on TV. Those that tell you to buy an expensive car that will save you and your child's life. Perfumes that will enchant you into some sexually fantasy, schemes that are asking you to sigh over your home. The list goes on and on. I guess that what I am saying is that they are all manipulative.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 16, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> wellington said:
> 
> 
> > Kerryann said:
> ...


I would be lying if I said I knew anything about humane society of the us but PETA is horrible I do agree. People are stupid and will donate money to anything with a compelling video.... anyone still remember KONY??


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 16, 2012)

While they are looking to get something positive out it, they are going about it with shock tactics that are just sad and even sometimes offensive..

I'm indifferent. I wish we didn't have to put pictures of suffering animals on tv for people to devote to a cause..


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 16, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> While they are looking to get something positive out it, they are going about it with shock tactics that are just sad and even sometimes offensive..
> 
> I'm indifferent. I wish we didn't have to put pictures of suffering animals on tv for people to devote to a cause..



the pictures are bad, buts its the music they play with it that always gets me :/


----------



## emmalaub (Jul 16, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> While they are looking to get something positive out it, they are going about it with shock tactics that are just sad and even sometimes offensive..
> 
> I'm indifferent. I wish we didn't have to put pictures of suffering animals on tv for people to devote to a cause..



i agree with u


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 16, 2012)

I feel similar to it, as I do to Christmas, in a way..

Should you need it to be a special day just to give kindness and joy?


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 16, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> I feel similar to it, as I do to Christmas, in a way..
> 
> Should you need it to be a special day just to give kindness and joy?



no, every day is in fact the best day to give a random stranger a random act of kindness, people have just lost that sense these days, idk why, but it sucks.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 17, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> I would be lying if I said I knew anything about humane society of the us but PETA is horrible I do agree.



HSUS is PETA in a nice, clean suit. I'm not trying to say they're operated by the same people or anything. But fundamentally, they have the same objectives: total animal liberation = no pets (thats ALL kinds of pets), no more zoos, no more service animals, no more meat, no more skin trade, no more animals used for the entertainment, etc. If an animal is in captivity for any reason, they are against it. People can stick their head in the sand about all they want, but it won't change anything.

Here's the difference between PETA and HSUS. PETA are the radical, picket sign toting protesters with all the outlandish news grabbing campaigns. HSUS are the slick smooth talkers that go behind closed doors and convince politicians and govt officials that all exotics are bad. The two organizations simply use different tactics to achieve their goal. IMHO, HSUS is the greater threat.


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 17, 2012)

I stand by a lot of PETA's ideals. I'm a vegetarian, for one. But I hardly force that on anyone. I just see it as a healthier diet and don't have the heart to eat animals. I DO have a problem with factory farms.

Having pets is only bad if the "owner" (Don't like that word, we don't own them, they are our companions!) is bad. With proper animal husbandry, animals in captive can live very fulfilling and long lives. Even longer than in the wild in a lot of cases. It's also good for us to learn about them. 

Service animals? I see absolutely no way how that is a bad thing. It may not be a service animal, but all my pets have done wonders for my anxiety and depression over the years. And I know many blind people are very thankful, and have had their lives saved by service animals, in more ways than one. The ability to both have that bond with the animal, and get your life back without your sight, and also if a fire were to happen, or sorts.

Yes, factory farms are terrible. Yes, corporations like KFC and McDonalds are inhumane and produce food that is terrible for you. Yes, there are plenty of pet stores, owners, and zoos that take absolutely terrible care of their pets. But for each that is terrible, there are plenty more who love and care for those animals. 

Here's an interesting note, after all the land we have taken from animals, and all the resources in the wild of theirs we have exhausted..with dwindling habitats...Bringing them into our captivity in some cases for endangered species is very beneficial to them. We pretty much owe it to them.

Just my point of view on the matter. =/


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 17, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> I stand by a lot of PETA's ideals.



Well, yeah on the surface, a lot of people can agree with PETA and HSUS on some issues. I mean, who ISN'T for the ethical treatment of animals? Who ISN'T for responsible pet ownership? Who ISN'T for trying to stay healthy and protecting the environment?

But therein lies the rub...both of these organizations are not interested in any of that. Neither of them have done anything to save endangered species or preserve habitats, or whatever. They are not for responsible pet ownership. They want to BAN pet ownership and they are doing it one group at a time. Wayne Pacelle and Ingrid Newkirk think that you and me keeping tortoises & geckos is the same thing as keeping chimpanzees and tigers; we're all a bunch of irresponsible, ignorant folks who care more about our exotic animal fetish than the well-being of the animals themselves, and it is utterly inconceivable that anyone actually is capable of keeping them properly in captivity. Wayne Pacelle himself has practically likened all reptile keepers to child molesters and social deviants.



> I'm a vegetarian, for one. But I hardly force that on anyone. I just see it as a healthier diet and don't have the heart to eat animals.



That's PETA's problem. They're so focused on trying to make everyone adhere to a specific lifestyle. If they spent more of their resources actually saving animals and adopting them out instead of cooking up the next big ridiculous campaign (like to trying to rebrand all fish as "sea kittens") to get more media spotlight, then I might not criticize them so much.



> Having pets is only bad if the "owner" (Don't like that word, we don't own them, they are our companions!) is bad. With proper animal husbandry, animals in captive can live very fulfilling and long lives. Even longer than in the wild in a lot of cases. It's also good for us to learn about them.



You're absolutely right. But these yahoos think that any captive life is horrible and we should just release everything back into the wild.

Yeah right. My ball python or savannah monitor or sulcata tortoise will have a much better life on the African savannah being torn apart for sport by baboons, or get skinned for belts and wallets. Yeah, thats a better life.



> Service animals? I see absolutely no way how that is a bad thing. It may not be a service animal, but all my pets have done wonders for my anxiety and depression over the years. And I know many blind people are very thankful, and have had their lives saved by service animals, in more ways than one. The ability to both have that bond with the animal, and get your life back without your sight, and also if a fire were to happen, or sorts.



Again, right on the money. But PETA thinks this is slavery and should be abolished.



> Yes, factory farms are terrible. Yes, corporations like KFC and McDonalds are inhumane and produce food that is terrible for you. Yes, there are plenty of pet stores, owners, and zoos that take absolutely terrible care of their pets. But for each that is terrible, there are plenty more who love and care for those animals.



You're right, there are some issues out there with animal WELFARE. Like I said, if HSUS and PETA actually used their resources to focus on those issues and spent less on lobbying for more restrictive laws for exotic pet owners, and silly protests, and getting super-models to pose naked or wear lettuce to promote veganism or anti-fur...they may actually be good organizations.



> Here's an interesting note, after all the land we have taken from animals, and all the resources in the wild of theirs we have exhausted..with dwindling habitats...Bringing them into our captivity in some cases for endangered species is very beneficial to them. We pretty much owe it to them.



Indeed. Private reptile keepers alone have done equally as much (arguably more) for preserving/conserving species than most zoos. Sadly most zoos and everyone else fails to see that.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Nixxy said:
> 
> 
> > I stand by a lot of PETA's ideals.
> ...



Somewhat off topic, but i do remember hearing that there are more captive bengal tigers then there are in the wild, would i have one, yes any day of the week, but, most people that have them do it for re population purposes AND most of them are private people and not zoo's, i am glad that my zoo is so well kept lol, henry doorly zoo is amazing, but the tigers and lions, etc.... are kept in great conditions, and they say they are breeding them, but they aren't they are just for display, and thats the stuff that gets me mad. they are even trying to get a few pandas lol to "breed" those too.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Jul 17, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Somewhat off topic, but i do remember hearing that there are more captive bengal tigers then there are in the wild, would i have one, yes any day of the week, but, most people that have them do it for re population purposes AND most of them are private people and not zoo's, i am glad that my zoo is so well kept lol, henry doorly zoo is amazing, but the tigers and lions, etc.... are kept in great conditions, and they say they are breeding them, but they aren't they are just for display, and thats the stuff that gets me mad. they are even trying to get a few pandas lol to "breed" those too.



The problem is all the red tape AZA sets for themselves. Yes, there is a need for making sure you have pure bloodlines and whatnot, but they spend years just trying to find a "match" for Ping Pong the panda. Private keepers would have had the things paired up, and breeding and already donating the panda cubs to other zoos in the same amount of time.


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 17, 2012)

StudentoftheReptile said:


> Ethan D said:
> 
> 
> > Somewhat off topic, but i do remember hearing that there are more captive bengal tigers then there are in the wild, would i have one, yes any day of the week, but, most people that have them do it for re population purposes AND most of them are private people and not zoo's, i am glad that my zoo is so well kept lol, henry doorly zoo is amazing, but the tigers and lions, etc.... are kept in great conditions, and they say they are breeding them, but they aren't they are just for display, and thats the stuff that gets me mad. they are even trying to get a few pandas lol to "breed" those too.
> ...



yup, i sometimes think that even private keepers are more knowledgeable then zookeepers, which is scary when you think about it lol, after all the research i have done and actual knowledge of the animals i keep, i know more then my fair share to get by


----------



## yagyujubei (Jul 17, 2012)

The sad truth of it is that the people who support these organizations think their donations will help the pitiful animals in the commercials, who most probably have already been "humanely euthanized". The goal of these organizations is to end all pet ownership, period. After all, there would be no animal cruelty if no one had any.


----------



## CourtneyAndCarl (Jul 20, 2012)

yagyujubei said:


> The sad truth of it is that the people who support these organizations think their donations will help the pitiful animals in the commercials, who most probably have already been "humanely euthanized". The goal of these organizations is to end all pet ownership, period. After all, there would be no animal cruelty if no one had any.



Well said.  HSUS is such a scam. They think catch and release fishing is cruelty to animals. Seriously?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Jul 20, 2012)

Ethan D said:


> Nixxy said:
> 
> 
> > I feel similar to it, as I do to Christmas, in a way..
> ...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 20, 2012)

*WE LIVE DAY BY DAY!*


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 21, 2012)

futureleopardtortoise said:


> yagyujubei said:
> 
> 
> > The sad truth of it is that the people who support these organizations think their donations will help the pitiful animals in the commercials, who most probably have already been "humanely euthanized". The goal of these organizations is to end all pet ownership, period. After all, there would be no animal cruelty if no one had any.
> ...



Catch and release fishing is neither dwindling fish numbers, harming the fish (Unless they swallow a hook, which rarely, rarely happens. The actual hook through the lip doesn't hurt them. People who get lip rings feel more pain, and I've had one, and they don't even hurt.), nor harming the environment unless you are messy.

I'm sure lots of supposed "animal rights groups" would be against it, but I'm a vegetarian, studying to be a vet, Buddhist, and all around animal LOVER and I see no harm in it...


They just are going overboard. It's like those Childfund comericals, where they are supposedly around starving children (Who are all of healthy weight and look nothing like children in real starving villages) and these run down villages, not to mention standing their in their designer clothing, nice watches, and expensive camera crew. Or the people who spend millions on building churches in destitute places, yet ignore the fact they don't have food, running water, a hospital, etc. And if they do have food and running water, it's for the parsonage. 

Sigh. People.


----------



## Kerryann (Jul 21, 2012)

Nixxy said:


> futureleopardtortoise said:
> 
> 
> > yagyujubei said:
> ...



I disagree with hook and release being cruelty free.. I personally don't have very many piercings and zero tattoos but I know for sure I wouldn't want some alien creatures coming to hook and release me.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 21, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Nixxy said:
> 
> 
> > futureleopardtortoise said:
> ...


Well I would say if you see a PB and J floating in the air off of a hook and you bite, then you get what you deserve from the aliens. Myself I would not fall for food floating in the air. ( except maybe if it was lasagna, but it would have to be really good lasagna)


----------



## Ethan D (Jul 21, 2012)

Well on the Topic Of HSUS, and PETA, i can agree on some of their messages, but most of them i don't believe in. Mostly the agenda of banning all pet ownership-PETA and pushing the No Reptiles For Pets-HSUS, these special intrest groups are part of the reason that the animals that were added to the lacey act were added, but thanks to PIJAC and USARK, they took off so many of the other animals on the list, ranging from snapping turtles to aldaras, to boa constrictors, to tree pythons, without them, almost every reptile would be outlawed :/, hopefully, there woon't be any more pressure on the FWA from PETA and HSUS for more additions to the lacey act


----------



## Nixxy (Jul 22, 2012)

Kerryann said:


> Nixxy said:
> 
> 
> > futureleopardtortoise said:
> ...



The part of the body the hook go through has no pain receptors and heals easily. They feel no pain whatsoever.

While it can be debated that the act of catching them is cruel or not, I personally don't see any harm in it.


----------



## Itort (Jul 22, 2012)

I see Humane Societies as an other business with often a nonprofit status. When we were breeding show cats we sold an unsuitable show cat (she was scared of show hall) who was neutered. In our contract if the animal didn't work out for whatever reason it was to be returned to us and not be taken to a humane society. Well they tired of her and in violation of contract took to a USHS affiliated society. When we found out we went to recover her willing to pay adoption and neuter fee (remember she had been spayed about a year earlier by us). The young helper took back to the area where was and no cat. When asked where was, the head of the shelter said they never had her a surprise to us and the volunteer . We later found that when they received purebred animals they held them back and sold them at a price commiserate with market ($500). Turns out the director would pocket the difference (500-50 adoption fee = 450 profit). The pity of this for the buyer is if they came directed to us the cat would have cost $150 the spay cost. We did have a measure of satisfaction when later that year the director was indicted by the state for false business practices.


----------



## Masin (Aug 14, 2012)

I agree with another poster, they put a lot of animals down, as does PETA etc (shocking how many PETA puts down.) The Humane Society and ASPCA busted a hoarding situation in Alachua, the vet school took part in helping with that as well...my issue was that after the publicity died down, so did most of the saved animals. They spread them out and kept the most adoptable ones. We adopted one before they did the thinning out, sure she's a walking disaster but she has a good quality of life and is such a blessing to our family. I don't approve of the motives behind them sometimes, I guess that's the best answer. So no, the commercials are awful and like you, we turn the channel. We know it's there...God we do, with my partner being a vet we get to see too much, I don't need sarah mclachlan guilt tripping me!


----------

